# Opera salad



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

IF an opera makes you think about food...which one would you choose?

Lohengrin: a big turkey...You'll have for your money
Dialogue des carmelites (Poulenc): some cheese and old hard bread
I paglacci: a burned stew
La Bohème: just a glass of Italian wine
Tcherevitchky (Tchaikovsky) : Beef Strogonoff
Tristan and Isolde: Filet Mignon (tender loin) with Rioja wine
Der Walkirie : poulet sauté (it jumps a lot)
Pélleas and Mélisande: steak and French fries
La Cenerentolla: Caneloni a la Rossini
La Traviata: frozen Ravioli overcooked

Your turn now...

:lol:

Just some imagination and sense of humor will do!

Martin, smiling


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

La Fille du Regiment: potatoes


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Pélleas and Mélisande: steak and French fries


I think that might be a bit too robust for Pélleas. Some kind of light poached chicken dish would fit better.

For Rigoletto, hot porridge. Revenge, unlike porridge, should be served cold.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

rgz said:


> La Fille du Regiment: potatoes


I wanted to *like* this but the like button isn't showing on your post.

That potato peeling scene in the Dessay "Fille", when she's muttering to herself, is almost as good as the synchronised ironing scene.:lol:


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> I wanted to *like* this but the like button isn't showing on your post.
> 
> That potato peeling scene in the Dessay "Fille", when she's muttering to herself, is almost as good as the synchronised ironing scene.:lol:


Exactly  Wish my French was better so I could understand the muttering, as it is I can only pick out bits and pieces, something about "toujours parlez, toujours!" and that's about it.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

rgz said:


> Exactly  Wish my French was better so I could understand the muttering, as it is I can only pick out bits and pieces, something about "toujours parlez, toujours!" and that's about it.


Next time I watch it I'll try and write down what she says and tell you.


----------



## Amfibius (Jul 19, 2006)

Niebelung's Ring - a very very big plate of blood sausages that you have to eat all by yourself.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Amfibius said:


> Niebelung's Ring - a very very big plate of blood sausages that you have to eat all by yourself.


But at least you get four nights to finish it!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

rgz said:


> La Fille du Regiment: potatoes


How would you cook them?



amfortas said:


> But at least you get four nights to finish it!


I love blood sausages and I love these 4 operas! That's good for me!



rgz said:


> Exactly  Wish my French was better so I could understand the muttering, as it is I can only pick out bits and pieces, something about "toujours parlez, toujours!" and that's about it.


Always speak! Always!

Martin


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm afraid this whole thread is awfully hard to swallow ! 









:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*to swallow or not to swallow, that is YOUR question*



superhorn said:


> I'm afraid this whole thread is awfully hard to swallow !
> 
> Just keep it in your mouth then...Do not swallow it!
> 
> ...


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> How would you cook them?
> Martin


Peeled and uncooked is all the info I have.


----------



## Amfibius (Jul 19, 2006)

Ah well, here's another one: 

Love for Three Oranges: looks like an orange but is bitter as grapefruit and acidic as lemons with no hint of orange at all.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> La Traviata: frozen Ravioli overcooked


 I liked this post, but not this... I love La Traviata... I know that you hate it.
But for me La Traviata is more like a lovely crème brûlée.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Well, if you allow for* operetta *then they are simple - a lot of them end with the cast happily drinking champagne, so it's easy to associate these pieces with a glass of bubbly (& maybe a few canapes on the side as well?)...


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

L'elisir d'amore

Food & wine from _Le Pays Basque_

Jurançon or Irouléguy and some pain de campagne with Etorki or Ossau Iraty


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

rgz said:


> Peeled and uncooked is all the info I have.


wow! I like La fille du régiment better than row potatoes...don't you? LOL

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> I liked this post, but not this... I love La Traviata... I know that you hate it.
> But for me La Traviata is more like a lovely crème brûlée.


To tell you the truth, I have nOTHING against people who like La Traviata....I saw this opera too many times in the past, I just don't like it any more....I can't help it.

Martin


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> To tell you the truth, I have nOTHING against people who like La Traviata....I saw this opera too many times in the past, I just don't like it any more....I can't help it.
> 
> Martin


 Check out our Opera in Depth project, there are excellent insights there about La Traviata.
http://www.talkclassical.com/14197-first-thread-opera-depth.html


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Puccini's La Rondine means "the swallow" (the bird,that is). It tastes like Puccini mushrooms. (porcini mushrooms).


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Check out our Opera in Depth project, there are excellent insights there about La Traviata.
> http://www.talkclassical.com/14197-first-thread-opera-depth.html


The truth about me and La Traviata.

When my son was 3 years old (believe it or not) he loved opera, the one he loved the most was La Traviata. He saw it once a day! Each time Violeta was dying he started to cry! Ever day multiplied by MONTHS...I finally decided Traviata was not for me anymore. The version was with Placido Domingo and Teresa Stratass...Video-cassette then. I had a subscription to the opera here in Montreal. Usually the productions are "low" budget. I had Traviata in my program. The version was awful, I quit before the end of the second act...When Alfredo was sermonning Violeta...His voice was uneven...and I was fed up.

Every thing has a story, a reason, that was mine!

Sincerely

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

superhorn said:


> Puccini's La Rondine means "the swallow" (the bird,that is). It tastes like Puccini mushrooms. (porcini mushrooms).


Some birds (other chicken) can be eaten...

I'd suggest also Polenta with birds, very Italian menu. Fungi are not bad either


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Arabella and Rigoletto...a banquet would be appropriate. What about Erwartung? Expecting for the waiter...he's going to come but nothing, because the waiter is dead...mmm...No food then. 

Katerina Izmailova/Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk (Shostakovich): mushrooms with some poison.

FRancesca di Rimini (Rachmaninov): artichokes devil style...the same menu for Faust (Gounod), Mefistofele (Boito) and Dr. Faust (Schnittke)

Tsar's bride (Rimsky-Korsakov): whatever with poison.

The Betrothal in a Monsatery (Prokofiev): Many different kinds of fish

Story of a real man (Prokofiev): a Nazzi with a very strong sauce in order to hide the hideous taste.

See you

Be imaginative....Let's laugh a bit


Best

Martin

Martin


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

_Lucia di Lammermoor_










not forgetting the tatties & neeps


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Tan Dun's The first emperor...Lytchee would be ok. maybe with maple syrup...The guy tries to please American audience.

Martin


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

sospiro said:


> _Lucia di Lammermoor_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is this abomination???

I hope you're not planning to recommend such food (!?!) when we show up in London in 2012.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> What is this abomination???
> 
> I hope you're not planning to recommend such food (!?!) when we show up in London in 2012.


No that's heathen's food but another friend suggested you might like these.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

sospiro said:


> No that's heathen's food but another friend suggested you might like these.


 OK, that's it. Sell my _Les Troyens _tickets.
I'm not coming any longer.

This is what I want:










If you English can't provide it, I'll go to more civilized places.

Savages!


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

How about Verdi's Rigatoni ?







:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

superhorn said:


> How about Verdi's Rigatoni ?


Wagner's Parsleyfal?


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

amfortas said:


> Wagner's Parsleyfal?


Or his Die Walcurry?

[Someone, please . . . make me stop!!!]


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

superhorn said:


> How about Verdi's Rigatoni ?


Be sure to drain the noodles in Der Fliegende Cullender.

[Too late . . . I've done it again!]


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> OK, that's it. Sell my _Les Troyens _tickets.
> I'm not coming any longer.
> 
> This is what I want:
> ...


Ah! Ah! You cannot say the place!!!!!!

Martin


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> What is this abomination???
> 
> I hope you're not planning to recommend such food (!?!) when we show up in London in 2012.


Actually Alma you're getting a culinary tour of all the best the British Isles can offer - haggis and neeps, Black pudding, jellied eels, welsh *******, spotted dick, toad in the hole, pork scratchings, mushy peas, and junket, all washed down with room temperature beer. Bet you can't wait.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Actually Alma you're getting a culinary tour of all the best the British Isles can offer - haggis and neeps, Black pudding, jellied eels, welsh *******, spotted dick, toad in the hole, pork scratchings, mushy peas, and junket, all washed down with room temperature beer. Bet you can't wait.


 Whew, you had me worried at one point, I thought kidney pie was in the menu as well!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

The late Australian composer *Richard Meale's *opera_ Voss _is about an outback explorer whose expedition goes horribly wrong & they all die. Voss actually gets his head chopped off by Aboriginies, symbolising how imposing the old European ways on this continent simply doesn't work. It was based on the award winning novel by Patrick White, the libretto by one of our most distinguished men of letters, David Malouf.

Anyway, for this opera, I'd connect it with some Aussie tea, brewed with water in what we call a billy, basically a can used to boil water over a fire in the bush -


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Sid James said:


> The late Australian composer *Richard Meale's *opera_ Voss _is about an outback explorer whose expedition goes horribly wrong & they all die. Voss actually gets his head chopped off by Aboriginies, symbolising how imposing the old European ways on this continent simply doesn't work. It was based on the award winning novel by Patrick White, the libretto by one of our most distinguished men of letters, David Malouf.
> 
> Anyway, for this opera, I'd connect it with some Aussie tea, brewed with water in what we call a billy, basically a can used to boil water over a fire in the bush -


To wash down the barbecued goana?


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

mamascarlatti said:


> To wash down the barbecued goana?


:lol: - Well yes, very apt. Or it can be crocodile, emu or kangaroo. Or something smaller the Aboriginal tribesmen ate as a treat, witchety grubs or honey ants. Yummy!


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

_Don Carlos_ reminds me of burned steak... so do _Khovanschina_ and _Il Trovatore_, come to think of it.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Whew, you had me worried at one point, I thought kidney pie was in the menu as well!


I love beef and kidney pie...We ate that a lot at home (my father was Brit)...I could associate this to a Haynd opera...he spent lot of time in England...My wife doesn't like kidney, I do.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

waldvogel said:


> _Don Carlos_ reminds me of burned steak... so do _Khovanschina_ and _Il Trovatore_, come to think of it.


A burned steak? Don Carlos, maybe...Khovanchina for me is a Masterpiece. Trovatore is cute...Don't be mean...

Martin, smiling ( I couldn't fine a smily)...not serious


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

amfortas said:


> Be sure to drain the noodles in Der Fliegende Cullender.
> 
> [Too late . . . I've done it again!]


All of this food talk is making me think of _Der Ring des Nibble-lungen_.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

MAuer said:


> All of this food talk is making me think of _Der Ring des Nibble-lungen_.


We need a 'groan' button :lol:


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Boris Godunof....or Godunov...Boeuf Strogonoff
La Traviata....Pizza
Tristan and Isolde...a Valentine chocolat heart
Il barbiero di Seviglia...Canelonni a la Rossini
Les Noces de Figaro...The left overs from the Barbiero
Lulu a cake representing a gun
Wozzeck a vegetarian stew with almost nothing
The abduction from the Seraglio....couscous
Il Turco in Italia....the same menu
L'Italiana in Algieri, shishkebab and good baclavah

Martin, exhausted......LOL Your turn


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

mmm...Sadko, grilled salmon 

Martin again


----------

